# Need help identifying cichlid (electric blue?)



## tychondrias (Aug 26, 2013)

This was sold to me as an "electric blue cichlid"... I'm not so sure after having looked at some other electric blues at my LFS. I'm new to cichilds so any help would be great 

*This is the most recent*









*Here he is when i first got him (about 3 weeks ago)*


----------



## Michael_S (Aug 18, 2013)

Sciaenochromis fryeri? I don't which to be specific, but to me it looks like a fryeri.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Yes, Fryeri is correct, thou the fish may have been hormoned for color.


----------



## LinzBragg (Aug 6, 2013)

It's a type of peacock cichlid.


----------



## Everclear77 (Jul 30, 2013)

Sciaenochromis fryeri.


----------



## testeve (Sep 17, 2012)

Everclear77 said:


> Sciaenochromis fryeri.


+1


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

S. fryeri.


----------

